# The Different Fur Types



## Zaiya

So I know this will help a lot with showmanship at the fair, and for my own general knowledge, but I need to know what rollback fur is. I know the general idea, but I'm a little confused as to what counts as rollback, and what is wool. Let me explain:

I know the four main fur types:

Normal (flyback) - when you run your hand over the back of the rabbit from the tail to the head, the fur "flies" back into it's original position.

Rollback - when you run your hand over the back of the rabbit from the tail to the head, the fur stays in that position, or slowly "rolls" back into it's original position.

Rex - a special fur known to only a few breeds such as the Rex, Mini Rex, and the Velveteen Lop (currently in development). The fur is very short and soft. When you run your hand over the back of the rabbit from the tail to the head, it stays in that position.

Wool - very thick, fluffy wool, similar to sheep's wool, but is noted to be softer.

I'm confused as to whether one of my rabbits, Moss, has rollback fur, or wool. I thought he has wool, but many people have said he doesn't. What do you think?

Here is his page - you can look through his pictures.

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/rabbits/moss-113.html


----------



## woahlookitsme

He does not have wool

He has rollback fur almost long like a holland or Netherland dwarf.


----------



## Zaiya

I don't understand, my friend's Holland lop's fur is less than an inch long, and Moss's is 2-3 inches long!


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits

I think it would be best to consult your 4-H club leader or a local judge about fur type. It's very difficult to tell from the photos provided. There are some where he appears to have very short wool and others where he appears to have short fur. That's why we're having a difficult time giving you a definite answer here. We're not trying to confuse you or argue with other advice you've been given, we just can't tell for sure. Your project advisor will be able to see Moss in person and provide more information.


----------



## Zaiya

OK, my 4-H leader knows nothing about rabbits (long story of how she got in charge of the rabbit part of the club), so I'll ask the judge at the fair this august.

Thanks, anyways!


----------



## Watermelons

Maybe you can try and get better photos?
Also take a photo where you parted the fur and put a ruler there so the experts can really see the length of the fur and have something to compare to for strand thickness. Try the center of the back above the bum, not the skirt or mane area.
I personally do not see 2-3" fur on your rabbit. It looks just as our breeders here have stated it to be.


----------



## Zaiya

Well, it is not. I'll see what I can do, as I only have a front-facing camera on a tablet to work with.


----------



## Zaiya

He wouldn't cooperate, and so trying to hold a tablet, a rabbit, the fur, and the ruler with two hands was impossible. I did, however get a measurement of the fur. It's between 2.5 and 3.5 inches long. The guard hairs were 3.5 to 4 inches long.


----------



## Watermelons

3" is very substantial for hair on a rabbit.

Every picture you have been able to provide, apart from the ones where moss has extra fur that's being shed out, the fur looks just like that on my rabbits.

If it stood on end, he would look like a Lionhead.
If it didn't he would resemble those long haired guinea pigs.

You cant get mad because you don't like the answers people are giving you. You have NUMEROUS great breeders with years and years of experience here telling you what they see.


----------



## Zaiya

Yes that's pretty much what his fur looks like.

I'm only mad because Moss was being a huge pain in the butt when I was trying to get the pic, and he was acting like a brat. That just got me frustrated, sorry!

So, back to my original question, is it just long rollback fur? Do lionheads have rollback manes?


----------



## Zaiya

Oh, I see what you mean. I was frustrated because he does not have the same fur as a Holland lop, and everyone kept saying that's what they see.


----------



## Watermelons

IMO Moss's fur resembles that of my guys based on the photos you've shared.
I don't have much for photos that show the length of their fur other then these.
Comparison thoughts?


----------



## Zaiya

Similar, but Moss's is about twice that length. I think he's a lionhead crossbreed.


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits

Zaiya said:


> Oh, I see what you mean. I was frustrated because he does not have the same fur as a Holland lop, and everyone kept saying that's what they see.



I'm sorry that we couldn't be of more help, but that's what we see. Pictures can be misleading, which is why it helps to get in-person opinion. When you're registering for fair, I would register him as a mix. If you have to specify a breed, just put in whatever you are most confident with. It doesn't really matter, all the mixed breeds will probably be shown together.

After the show or in between classes, stick around and ask the judge's opinion. If he or she is a licensed ARBA judge, they will have a much better answer for you after having the advantage of seeing him in person.


----------



## Zaiya

OK, I will. And maybe he or she (getting a new judge this year) will have an idea as to what he could be a mix of, but I doubt I'll ever know.

Thanks!


----------



## bunnychild

I have an idea. Get a small bit of his fur damp, if it crimps then it is most likely wool. I have Jersey Woolies and when their fur gets damp it crimps like crazy.


----------



## woahlookitsme

Zaiya said:


> Oh, I see what you mean. I was frustrated because he does not have the same fur as a Holland lop, and everyone kept saying that's what they see.



I said that his fur was longer and from the last pictures on his profile it looks long like a holland or netherland dwarf fur but i dont think it LOOKS long like wool


----------



## Zaiya

woahlookitsme said:


> I said that his fur was longer and from the last pictures on his profile it looks long like a holland or netherland dwarf fur but i dont think it LOOKS long like wool



Ya, I can see how people can't tell it's long by the pics, but since I have seen my rabbit in person, I can see more details in the length than someone looking at a bunch of pixels on a screen.


----------



## Zaiya

bunnychild said:


> I have an idea. Get a small bit of his fur damp, if it crimps then it is most likely wool. I have Jersey Woolies and when their fur gets damp it crimps like crazy.



Ooh! I'll try that! OK, thanks!


----------



## bunnychild

Please let me know what happens.


----------



## woahlookitsme

Zaiya said:


> Ya, I can see how people can't tell it's long by the pics, but since I have seen my rabbit in person, I can see more details in the length than someone looking at a bunch of pixels on a screen.




Yes you are right. Seeing him in person is definitely better. I guess thats why Im a little confused our opinion continues to be asked for about your boy.


----------



## Zaiya

OK, the wet fur test results: no crimping! So I guess it's rollback?


----------

